# Ultra portable light stand options/alternatives? Smaller than Manfrotto Nano



## drjlo (Aug 20, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that I simply am not motivated enough to carry traditional light-stands when I'm asked to "take some photos" as a favor to acquaintances at things like baby birthdays, social gatherings, etc. 

I have some traditional "portable" softboxes and even a lumodi beauty dish, but unless it's a paid gig, I'm simply not motivated enough for the hassle. As a compromise, I have bought some Rogue Flashbenders/diffusers, which are working out great for ultra-portable 2-light setup. However, light stands are still a problem. I do have some Manfrotto Nano clones and some slightly bigger ones, but what are some out-of-box alternatives for portable light stands that just needs to support a speedlite with Flashbender? I am looking at some microphone stands, maybe even some carbon tripods (have some), which are not that small actually.




EOSD4447 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 20, 2013)

GorillaPod? Get a couple of the smaller ones that'll support the weight of the speedlites, and get some super cheap ballheads so you can easily rotate them to any direction you need and then you can put them up on coat stands, floor lamps, the top of a cabinet, wherever.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cheapo tabletop Tripods such as Adorama housebrand.


----------



## rexbot (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a Tamrac Zipshot for my P&S camera. Should work well for what you're doing - but they aren't very tall. Light, easy to setup, cheap - at least worth a look: 

http://www.tamrac.com/carrying-styles/zipshot-tripods/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> GorillaPod?



+1 - then just borrow chairs from wherever you go, instant light stand.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

One of Canon's flash tutorial videos with wossname there with the glasses showed the flashes hanging from hooks on the wall held there with 3M command strips.

Jim


----------



## drjlo (Aug 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > GorillaPod?
> ...



Hmm, borrowing chairs is a good idea since pretty much any place has chairs ;D


----------



## ocabj (Aug 25, 2013)

Manfrotto Super Clamp
Manfrotto 012B 'Backlite' Stand


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 29, 2013)

rexbot said:


> I use a Tamrac Zipshot for my P&S camera. Should work well for what you're doing - but they aren't very tall. Light, easy to setup, cheap - at least worth a look:
> 
> http://www.tamrac.com/carrying-styles/zipshot-tripods/



+1 - they work well and have a basic head that can be tilted.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 on the Gorilla Pod. You can get super clamps to fit them on other stuff too.


----------



## winglet (Sep 4, 2013)

Justin clamps, and super clamps. Instead of trying to find smaller stands, just use these to make _anything_ into stands. Chairs, table edges, door frames, whatever.


----------

